# Leving a medical consent form when going out of town?



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

My hubby and I leave tomorrow morning for 4 days at the beach!!!!!!! The kids are staying with my mom and dad and are as excited as we are! I typed up a medical relaese giving my parents permission to get emergency med attention if needed for the kids. We will be about 7-8 hours away. Does this look allright to you, and can you think of anything else we need to add?

To Whom It May Concern:

We, XXXXXX, give our permission for XXXXXX to seek emergency medical and/or dental attention for our children, XXXXXXXXXX, while we are out of town from September 26-30, 2007.

All necessary health insurance and physician information is listed at the end of this letter.

We understand that all attempts will be made to contact us at the following numbers, however, if we are not able to be reached, please use this letter as written permission of our consent.

(Contact info listed)

Sincerely,

XXXXXXXXXX

(All health insurance and Dr's and Dentist info listed here)


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

looks good.


----------



## onemoremom (Jun 8, 2007)

I might also write down blood types, Rx's, and allergies (or specify that there are none known), just so that information is handy for those who need it. Looks fine to me though.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

You might want to get it notarized.

And when you get back, you might want to visit an attorney to get your wills, etc done. And have the attorney advise you on the proper procedure for this.

The day before you leave on a trip is not the worst time to make these plans, but it is certainly not the best, either.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

i would put down the address of the person ie ' allowing John Smith of 123 main street oakville, usa' b/c its just one extra way for the medical personell to ID the caregiver. i also agree with putting peritnent med info on the letter, current meds, allergies, ect.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Our hospitals require you to use a preset form they have. If you have a signed note, it can still complicate treatment. Even with one, when I was hurt on vacation with a family friend (tubing on the lake and a seadoo driven by a drunk guy hit me from behind, went over the top of me and the back end landed on my head resulting in a cunsussion, hairline fracture on my skull and some nice bruises). Even in the situation I was in, with a signed note from my mom, with my info and insurance card...they still had to call my mom, talk to her, get a verbal consent, and have her go to the hospital in our town to sign a consent and have them fax it to them.

Most places will not accept a signed note. Most Drs offices dont...they make you fill out paperwork in advance with preauthorization on who can take your children in for treatment and they keep a copy on file.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
You might want to get it notarized.

And when you get back, you might want to visit an attorney to get your wills, etc done. And have the attorney advise you on the proper procedure for this.

The day before you leave on a trip is not the worst time to make these plans, but it is certainly not the best, either.


We met with an attorney 4 years ago when we had our first kiddo and have a living will, trust, power of attorney and health care directives, guardianship etc. My parents (the ones staying with our kiddos) are our kids guardians if my husband and I were to die.

I was just thinking they would need something to take with them to the hospital in case one of the kiddos needed stiches or something while were gone.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I believe in CA it does need to be notarized.

Also, if there's anything you don't want them doing (like if you don't vax), I'd specify that as well.


----------

